
Christmas Day Or April Fools?: Prediction That Web 2.0 Will Die in 2008 Due To Lack Of Advertising - nickb
http://www.techcrunch.com/2007/12/25/christmas-day-or-april-fools-prediction-that-web-20-will-die-in-2008-due-to-lack-of-advertising/
======
Fountainhead
Well that depends on what "web 2.0" means, I'm assuming social networking
integration. If so it's the heart of why the internet works, just because it
has a name doesn't mean it's going away. The name might change but social
networking is the single most important attribute of the internet. Maybe in
100 years, but not in 2008.

------
mattmaroon
I thought web 2.0 already died. Or was that Facebook? I can't ever keep them
straight.

